# What type sand to mix with



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

Mixing sand/salt myself is new to me. I have been buying mix but its getting way to expensive. I have been getting pricing and asking around. I have been told to use double washed sand to mix with salt. I have been calling around and some places only have traction sand. Is it the same. What is the correct type of sand to mix with


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I buy my sand out of the pit.... Screened..Nothing fancy.. I've been doing it this way for years... I mix the salt in the pit as I load ... I think as long as its dry and no large rocks or pebbles you'd be set....


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

we used washed sand when it is available...sounds like traction sand to me tho


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Washed would be nice, I would think it would clump less. My favorite sand is what we call "Sharp sand" or "Septic sand". No pebbles, just consistently size grains. Generally very clean too. Some nice of the Good Lord to dump a few hundred thousand yards here and there.  Just scoop it up, no screening required. I especially like the sand on freshly plowed paved lots. The small particles give tons of color. The customers love the color, think you are putting truckloads of sand down. But when you are trying to gain traction on heavy ice, the pebbles are nice because they stay above the surface longer. Once place runs some stuff off the crusher. Small grains mixed with larger pieces, maybe 1/4 inch by 1/2 inch. The large pieces are very sharp. Give great traction, but it's usually wet. Between being wet and such sharp edges it can pack in the spreader very easily. Shoveling out the spreader is no fun. :realmad:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I am so glad we don't have to deal with sand around here.

Seems like a lot of areas are ok with it.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Concrete sand works best


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

TCLA;1119034 said:


> I am so glad we don't have to deal with sand around here.
> 
> Seems like a lot of areas are ok with it.


Not much choice with gravel drives/roads


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;1119034 said:


> I am so glad we don't have to deal with sand around here.


I heard that.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

G.McNeill&Son;1118960 said:


> Mixing sand/salt myself is new to me. I have been buying mix but its getting way to expensive. I have been getting pricing and asking around. I have been told to use double washed sand to mix with salt. I have been calling around and some places only have traction sand. Is it the same. What is the correct type of sand to mix with


Different areas call it all sorts of different names.By me,it's road or concrete sand from a gravel bank,screenings or stone dust from a rock quarry.What you want is a large grained,sharp particle type sand,NOT a soft type sand like mason or dead sand.It's more important that it's gritty vs.washed once or twice.


----------



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

Tuney443 thanks for the info. What state are you out of, Im out of southern Mass The guy I used to buy my mix from told me he was using washed sand. Every pit I looked into is calling it traction sand. Does that sand right to you. I know with mason sand it's to fine and sticks to the sanders alot.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah,sounds right,maybe just a gimmicky thing calling it that though I'm thinking to charge more,since it's most likely nothing more than concrete sand.Why don't you just go there and ask for the price sheet and then look at all the piles of sand.If there's 2 different piles,but yet they are the same product[no matter what they are calling it],get the cheaper priced one if it's everything I already mentioned.I'm not far from you,Poughkeepsie,NY.


----------

